# HUMAX LD2060 Remote



## mrb188 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hello,
Just recieved a Humax LD2060 with the built in tuner from my distributor. Works great except for the remote wouldn't control the volume or basic tv functions. Called Humax and was told to call D* as they didn't support the remote. Called D* and they tried a few codes to no avail. Called my distributor and we went through several codes but still didn't work. They sent me a new unit thinking that it may be bad but same issue. The R22 grey remote will not control the volume or tv functions. Has anyone else had this problem? Has anyone found a code that works? I am really glad that this didn't happen at a customers house!

Thanks & Happy New Year!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

? hmmm...

My R22 remote worked right out of the box, and most certainly did control the volume.

Do you have the remote in DirecTV mode? or TV mode?

I'll try tomorrow, to use the "code identifier" mode, to figure what code was preset into the remote.


----------



## mrb188 (Dec 29, 2006)

Ok, i would greatly appreciate it. That's what I have heard from the supplier and the directions that it should work right out of the box. However as of a late call Friday evening the supplier did admit that they have the same issue with other units. I have tried in both settings to no avail.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Sorry..

I was unexpectedly away from home most of the weekend... I will try to get to it tonight.


----------



## larcar (Sep 22, 2006)

mrb188 said:


> Hello,
> Just recieved a Humax LD2060 with the built in tuner from my distributor. Works great except for the remote wouldn't control the volume or basic tv functions. Called Humax and was told to call D* as they didn't support the remote. Called D* and they tried a few codes to no avail. Called my distributor and we went through several codes but still didn't work. They sent me a new unit thinking that it may be bad but same issue. The R22 grey remote will not control the volume or tv functions. Has anyone else had this problem? Has anyone found a code that works? I am really glad that this didn't happen at a customers house!
> 
> Thanks & Happy New Year!


I also just hooked up a Humax LD2060 last week. Mine is also a grey colored remote and it worked right out of the box. Make sure the slide switch is on sat for the direct tv. Moving to tv will get you into the tv menu. If you have any other receivers in the house like for an HR20 or H20 the remotes for these will also work on the humax at least for the direct tv stuff and volume control. I tried one of my other remotes and it works.


----------



## mrb188 (Dec 29, 2006)

The built in d11 reciever doesn't even list any codes for Hughmax. One would think that if you partner with a company you would include their name on the code list!   Spoke with supplier and they tried one fresh from their stock and same issue. They were working on a solution and would call back but that was over two days ago!


----------



## mrb188 (Dec 29, 2006)

Humax is aware of the problem and will ship a replacement remote if you call them. Finally found out today.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Did they say what the problem was?

Sorry I didn't get back to it quick enough...


----------



## qpskfec (Mar 23, 2006)

Earl,

I have a non learning universal remote that I would like to program to control the TV functions of the LD2060. Power on/off, vol, input, etc. 

My remote manual doesn't have any Humax TVs listed. Do you know if any other TV codes will work on this? 

I also looked in the user guide for the RC-32 remote, no Humax TV listed there either. You would think that a directv remote would include the code for a TV with built in directv.


----------



## pierce3381 (Jun 26, 2007)

This has been an ongoing issue for us for a while. I've had several calls from customers with this same issue. I've been back and fourth with Humax several times on this. There last response was there is no remote code for the TV set itself. They told us (perfect 10) they will send us as many remotes as we need to replace the defective ones and have requested I send them the defective ones back so they can determine the problem. I will let you guys know If I hear anything.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

I have personally never seen one of these tv's or its remote, but I was wondering if you take any white directv remote, reset it with 981 procedure. Erasing any tv code that might have been programmed, and trying that remote on this Tv? Does it work?


----------



## pierce3381 (Jun 26, 2007)

no it does not. I tried that with every model I had access to at that time (which was all of them)


----------



## Kash76 (Aug 9, 2002)

I've had a call into Humax for almost two weeks with no response on sending me a replacement.

Does anyone know where I can acquire a working R22 remote for my Humax?

Thanks.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Hmmm...

The RC22 should work for the Humax panel out of the box. 

If you going to try a universal remote make sure you get one of the RC64 series. The RC64's have a code for the Humax flat panels (11501), the earlier remotes do not.


----------



## Kash76 (Aug 9, 2002)

They sent me a remote for my LD2060 and I still can't control the volume. It's a grey RC22


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Do the volume controls work on the panel itself?

(When you walk up to it and press the buttons manually)


----------



## Kash76 (Aug 9, 2002)

Yes.

A friend brought his RC22 today that works and I traded for mine. We shall see through the process of elimination if it's my TV or remote!


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

You knew where I was going.


----------



## Kash76 (Aug 9, 2002)

I forgot his remote at work but he remembered mine. It turns out that my remote doesn't control his TV either. That's good because it shouldn't mean that it's my TV. I will hopefully remember tomorrow and prove that theory.

Humax told me to hold menu and select rather than select and mute to program. Nothing happens when I do that though. The only code they offered me was 975 and that didn't work. I've tried many times to use 981 to reset and then again 975 but no luck.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Theres a good chance there was a upgrade code loaded to the remote specially for directv, but is now wiped out by using 981 reset.


----------



## Kash76 (Aug 9, 2002)

You are probably right. My remote didn't work on my buddies TV so it appears to be just that.

Tonight I will try his remote on my set and then we'll know for sure.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

If it works, get a learning remote and teach it the commands. so you can return the remote to your buddy.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

981 reprograms the RC22 for the Humax panel, that is it's default setting. 

Well, if worse comes to worse order a remote on DirecTV.com, unless you order the Big Button remote you should get a RC64.


----------



## Kash76 (Aug 9, 2002)

981 didn't work for me


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Draconis said:


> 981 reprograms the RC22 for the Humax panel, that is it's default setting.
> 
> Well, if worse comes to worse order a remote on DirecTV.com, unless you order the Big Button remote you should get a RC64.


The Directv remotes will not work for the Humax Tv


----------



## Kash76 (Aug 9, 2002)

naijai said:


> The Directv remotes will not work for the Humax Tv


The Humax is listed as a compatible remote on DTV.com when looking at the RC64.


----------

